# Prelude in A Minor - Piano Concerto Act I (Op. 1 No. 1)



## MaranNebbeling

Well, this is the first classical piece I ever created. It's a prelude or maybe an overture to a piano concerto  For more information etcetera, please read the description! It's not recorded, but it's a midifile; so there is little to no dynamic unfortunately and the instruments don't sound as pure and good as it would sound with real instruments too, please cut me some slack haha!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I liked it a lot. Interesting to see that you were inspired by winter, I actually didn't think of winter until I read the description after I heard the piece. I think it sounds great so far, maybe you could add in some more instruments for the main body of the concerto to get a wider range of tone colours. Possibly use some major keys also in the next movement to contrast the prelude/overture.


----------



## MaranNebbeling

Thank you very much! Well, I wasn't inspired by winter; because I kind of just write and the taste comes afterwards, but I feel a winter kind of feel 

Yeah, I wrote this when I was thirteen and wrote it first for piano alone; after that I added the rest of the instruments, but wasn't that experienced in panning and creating a main vocal line (maybe getting a bit overwhelmed by the great harmonies men can create!). In the real piece the piano is more in the front and you can hear a lot more of the main body. It sounds kind of weird now, I agree (the piano is another midi than the rest of the instruments).

Yeah, I agree! The next act has a lot of modulations and minor-major switches. The third act (second movement) is a major (mixolydian) piece with only a little twist in the middle and the last movement is a scherzando (before the scherzando I have made an intermezzo; which makes it a 5 act piece).

Again, thank you very much! I appreciate it a lot, I will come back to your comment later on and work on that main body


----------



## MaranNebbeling

Awh, I got a dislike ):


----------



## chee_zee

A mixolydian piece? Probably the hardest thing to do is to write good modal music. The easiest thing to do is write a mediocre modal piece. It's hard enough for beginners to rely on 'ionian' and the minor scale for decent harmonic drive and variation-yet remain coherent and interesting. I should now as that's the situation I'm currently in myself. I would hold off on learning the ins and outs of Palestrinian 16th century modal counterpoint. It's all well and good to throw in modal stuff like a phrygian half cadence until then. Focus on mastering common practice harmony, there's a reason this chord wants to resolve in that manner.


----------



## MaranNebbeling

I know my chords, I'm attending the conservatory next year  It's not really full mixolydian, it's just a chordprogression that contains a D7 in a otherwise ionian (and aeolian) piece


----------



## MaranNebbeling

Scales and modes*


----------



## chee_zee

I didn't mean knowing what the third mode of the major scale is or what the 5th mode of the melodic minor is. I meant modal music, music that tries tonicizing something other than I or vi through very specific (and difficult to master) methods. https://www.google.com/search?q=mod...ode_link&ct=mode&cd=1&ved=0CGgQ_AUoAA&prmdo=1
I think your D7 might just be a secondary dominant.


----------



## MaranNebbeling

Sorry, I read my comment back and it sounded kind of disrespectful. I didn't mean it that way! 

It has a full mixolydian part, but most of it is just ionian


----------



## chee_zee

nah you weren't being disrespectful man, kinda hard to tell tone of voice over the interwebz after all. you wanna see disrespectful just go to youngcomposers.com.


----------



## MaranNebbeling

I'm glad I chose the right forum then haha! You guys seem to be really constructive etcetera


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Try www.youngcomposers.com


----------



## Couchie

A Prelude/Overture to Act 1 of a Piano Concerto? Wtf?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Couchie said:


> A Prelude/Overture to Act 1 of a Piano Concerto? Wtf?


Prelude to Das Rheingold: 132 bars of E flat major arpeggios? Wtf?


----------



## Couchie

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Prelude to Das Rheingold: 132 bars of E flat major arpeggios? Wtf?


It's called a drone, *******.


----------



## redrobin

I like this piece. It has a lot of possibilities. I smiled listening to it because it wouldn't sound out of place in the first DOOM game. Fully developed, I can see it being used as the backdrop for a TV movie. If I had the time, and the MIDI score, I'd run it through Cubase and use Miroslav Philharmonik to realise it...if only dynamics weren't so damned difficult to program! (I don't mean static loudness, I mean creschendos and decreschendos).


----------



## MaranNebbeling

Look, and THAT's why I uploaded it hahah. I tried to simulate it myself, but I failed miserably haha. If you ever had the time to do such thing or anybody else it would mean the world to me. I made the (de)crescendo's, dynamics and accelerando etc visible in the sheetmusic I made. But I agree that it still must be very difficult to make those dynamics.

And thanks very much for all the compliments, I am very insecure about this piece; so this kinda made my day!


----------



## MaranNebbeling

And btw; I do have a good piano-vst, so that one shouldn't be that big of a problem or otherwise I can record the real thing one time or another if I get a microphone in the future


----------



## MaranNebbeling

redrobin said:


> I like this piece. It has a lot of possibilities. I smiled listening to it because it wouldn't sound out of place in the first DOOM game. Fully developed, I can see it being used as the backdrop for a TV movie. If I had the time, and the MIDI score, I'd run it through Cubase and use Miroslav Philharmonik to realise it...if only dynamics weren't so damned difficult to program! (I don't mean static loudness, I mean creschendos and decreschendos).


Oops, forgot to quote. I don't know this forum yet, so I don't know what people get in their inbox and which things they don't :x


----------



## chee_zee

if you want to be a composer of any kind, the first thing you must do before anything else is develop a thick hide.


----------



## MaranNebbeling

chee_zee said:


> if you want to be a composer of any kind, the first thing you must do before anything else is develop a thick hide.


I know! But look; this is my first composition I ever made, so it has a lot of memories and emotions attached to it  But you're still absolutely right, I think I'll just need to think ''I like it, so mission accomplished''.


----------



## MaranNebbeling

Pardon me, I re-uploaded the video; because the audio was gone... So here it is again:


----------

